# Instrumental music suggestions for a n00b?



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd prefer something epic and/or catchy: I'm not very good with those soft piano pieces because I tend to forget them quite quickly. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

It's kind of hard to recommend anything with just "instrumental" because that covers pretty much every genre except a capella.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

Explosions in the Sky.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

"Epic and catchy instrumental music" is a pretty big category.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the Soul Calibur theme for the Ostrheinsburg Castle, "In the Name Of Father." AGHGHGH Worth a lifetime of epic


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

>.>
<.<


----------



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

I am a huge Max Richter fan. I would personally recommend "On the Nature of Daylight" a great deal 

I also absolutely love Michael Nyman's neoclassical works for "Gattaca." Some of the most beautiful music I have ever heard.

Others I love (most will be neoclassical or in that vein with elements of industrial, but I listen to a wide range of music):

-Tangerine Dream
-Brian Eno (try "An Ending" - very dreamy)
-Nine Inch Nail's purely instrumental tracks, such as the "Ghosts" album or the song "A Warm Place"
-Atticus Ross - "A Journey" is one I'd start with...
-Samuel Barber's "Adagio for Strings"
-Berlioz's "Symphony Fantastique", esp. "Dies Irae"
-Danny Elfman
-Edward Shearmur (absolutely adore his work. Especially "Grand Central" and "Taxi Ride")
-Peter Gabriel's original score for the films The Last Temptation of Christ (NOT to be confused with the Passion of the Christ), Rabbit Proof Fence and the movie Birdy. 
-Philip Glass' work for the film "Kundun"
-Elliot Goldenthal - his work for the film "Heat" and "Public Enemies"
-Eric Serra's work for "The Professional"
-Guiseppe Verdi
-James Newton Howard's work for "The Sixth Sense"
-William Orbit
-HANS ZIMMER. His stuff is wonderful too
-Mark Isham. I especially love his jazz.
-Mogwai's stuff is wonderfully dreamlike. 
-I also agree with the post recommendation for "Explosions in the Sky" 
-Nick Cave's work has a haunting quality to it...
-Olafur Arnalds
-certain "Sigur Ros" tracks. They are an Icelandic band with an eerie, floating-away feel. In fact, sometimes I am amazed by how music with is so purely simple in that Scandinavian way, can be so transporting. That's the amazing thing about music, for me...it's not always how 'detailed' music can be (although I am a bona fide Bach fan, and love a lot of Baroque era compositions) but how striking the most simple notes, when put together in a unique way, can become. Like Rilke poetry - not at all flowery, almost childlike, but so straight to the heart in terms of power...
-this one always makes me feel terribly sad but moved: "Tipper" by the band Illabye. Maybe because it was featured on an episode of "Criminal Minds" that I found especially poignant. 
-HUGE Vangelis fan, since childhood. I especially love his work for Blade Runner, and the track "Jerusalem" for Chariots of Fire.

Okay. I can provide more recommendations if you like any of those. I do listen to music almost non-stop when I'm not at work


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

A few more (imo awesome) tracks roud::


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is my epic playlist on Grooveshark: "Epic" by Erudis - Grooveshark

I haven't added new songs in a while, but I hope you can enjoy it.

And here are a few more instrumental music:




















(it's a piano piece, but I believe it's catchy enough)

@Princessportent

Those were the greatest recommendations I've ever seen.

They day they invent a device to give a high five over the internet, you'll be the first person to receive one from me.


----------



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

^ wow, thank you very much Erudis!! I'm going to see if I can post a video as a thank you for your appreciation  Your post made me smile!


----------



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

I really hope this works:

GATTACA (1997) - Michael Nyman (Edit-with-ending) - YouTube

And:






One of my favourite pieces from "Gattaca" which is so exquisitely beautiful, it almost takes my breath away. :happy:


----------



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you guys get the Youtube videos to post properly? It's not really working for me.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Paste the full url, like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9fcHHOCBDg

And it'll be converted to an embed video:






By the way, I remembered another one:


----------



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

^ I thought that's what I did! Yikes. I'm not doing something properly, somewhere. XD


----------



## Princessportent (Dec 2, 2011)

*crosses fingers* Come on, Hanna! Work please, little computer


----------

